# Young Tarpon or Ladyfish



## Danno (Oct 17, 2007)

As my son and I were heading out on Friday morning settled in group of birds, and fish feeding on bait fish. 

We pulled in several thin fins and then we got a strong hit on my son's line. What he pulled in looked like a young tarpon, however I not certain now if it wasn't a lady fish. I understand they are the smaller cousin to tarpons but never get any size to them. Sorry no photo's. What's the best way to tell the difference?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

tarpon will be deeper bodied and usually darker on their back (except beach run tarpon which usually have a green back) and have a long threadlike extension at the rear base of the dorsal fin. You can catch both ladyfish and juv. tarpon back inthe local bays although by this time of the year the tarpon have thinned out.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Had a tarpon about the size of the one I caught a little while back jump right next to the boat the other night..........there is no mistaking a tarpon.......deeper bodied.


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

Most likely a lady- tarpon don't look anything like them. Even the juvies.


----------



## Red Fly (Jan 23, 2008)

Which ever one it is, they were churning the water near NAS Pensacola this afternoon. My son, granddaughter and I had all the fun we could handle catching these. We were then joined by over half a dozen dolphins feeding. The water under the boat was thick with lady fish feeding on shad and dolphins feeding on lady fish.

Quite a show.


----------

